
A chance to get up to $1M in funding and a free SV incorporation - ned7
https://pioneer.app/join/NeoXor
======
ned7
Hello fellow founders, a new tournament for startups called pioneer has
updated it's offer yesterday to give its winners access to up to $1M in
funding, a round-trip ticket to Silicon valley + incorporation there, and a
one month Startup accelerator program to learn from the best in the silicon
valley startup ecosystem. All this in exchange for 10% of the company equity.

